# Message to KIM about oil



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

I see that this member KIM has a comment about everyones posts about oil in our bays, under sand, and such.... Well many people are posting about what they have seen, oil under sand, film getting on them at Sand island,... and others. 
KIM tells us to provide proof, when we know what we have seen... well KIM, prove us wrong. I have worked for BP in a couple different areas and doing a couple different jobs.. and I can tell you that there IS oil under the sand. I have seen workers uncovering it.... And I know that they have been bringing in sand ... If you want proof, go right inside the pass where the base is.... and put a sand flea rake through the sand maybe into the water about 3 feet from shore or more... and watch the many tar balls you will get.... then call everyone a liar... Instead of being a Troll on the comments others share with us.... And no I am not a mad worker laid off, I was working as safety and on boats, so I got my money and am thankful for it, although pissed about our backyard... which still has oil in it....on it... and under it.


----------



## lingbat (Nov 4, 2009)

You are absolutely correct!!!


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

He knows more than you. If you don't believe him, ask him. I've noticed the same thing. He also hasn't been around enough to know who's who on this board. When the forum changed a few years ago some people got different screen names and don't post reports like they used to because of know-it-alls like him. I laugh at him though.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

She is a He.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Rant all you care to, however the only oil I have personally seen in our waters was in the bay and that was from a dozen VOO boats going along the shoreline (2 cycle outboards) putting a sheen on the water.

Read the posts, I haven't called anyone a liar or any other name. I'm fed up with the constant hype over these issues. The oil spill hasn't hurt our local economies half as much as the hype type reporting by the major news networks in reporting the spill. Provide the most horrible images and spout the worst case scenario possible. When I went to Key West in July the people there thought we were standing in knee deep oil. 

If I had found oil in the water, on the beach or under the sand, I would have reported it, documented it and obtained samples for testing for BP, the county and at least one for a university to test. By doing this I would be part of the solution not part of the problem.

On top of that I would have posted here what I had found and what I had done in reporting it.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I worked voo from the end of may until last Wednesday when the last dozen or so boats in the Pensacola area were deactivated. I've seen my fair share of oil, had my boat covered in it, my deckhand covered in it, and bags full of it laying on the deck. Basically we had a few days here and there where it was real thick in the water and on the beach, but for the most part it's just been a little washing up here and there. I agree that the media over hyped it, but regardless there has been and still is oil in our backyards. It's all sitting on the bottom somewhere offshore, the so called "clean up" that we were doing didn't put a dent in the amount that came out of the well


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

a few pictures...Top two were offshore, middle two are right inside pensacola pass, and the last two are of oil sitting on the bottom in mcrea.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

a few more...in the picture with the barge in the background you can see a "line" running the camera towards the barge, the second picture is a closer up shot. This line of oil actually continues on for a good distance on the other side of the barge. It was located between the old ranger station and fair point. Not sure where I took the 3rd picture at


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

a few more


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

???


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Josh...and all the work...:thumbsup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Those pictures dont lie.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Those are some crazy pictures. Next BP apology commerical should be shot in Pensacola Bay underwater outside of NAS where it all sank down. ha.


----------



## whyworry (Aug 17, 2010)

Here is what is buried at some unknown level. This was never cleaned up before it was covered with tide and wave borne sand.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know you guys, I think I believe KIM:whistling:NOT!, but.....you know you did have to photoshop all of those pics......shame on you for trying to prove KIM wrong:thumbsup:I'm sure KIM will appropriately berate you for rigging the pics to prove him wrong:thumbup:


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

Im starting to think Kim is on the BP payroll. Its really not rocket science there is no way the oil that gushed for months is gone. We have it in Destin we have it in Fort Walton and Ill bet my ass its all over Pensacola. We also know its in the bottom of Desoto canyon. So why would you think its not on the bottom anywhere else. Kim get up off your butt grab a shovel and prove us all to be crazy.


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

whyworry said:


> Here is what is buried at some unknown level. This was never cleaned up before it was covered with tide and wave borne sand.
> 
> View attachment 11284


This is what I am talking about on another thread. This sure appears to be the type of material that we were digging up along the beaches of Pensacola. There are those on this forum though that believe that if you didnt take samples of this and have it analyzed, or if you didnt video document it, or if you didnt happen to see it that day, then it is not proven to be oil and therefore oil does not exist in this area...it was only media hype. I suspect that these people have not taken themselves to this section of beach to see with their own eyes. I also suspect that if they had seen it that they would not need to take a sample and send it off too have it analyzed either. I doesnt take a rocket scientist to determine that this is more than likely associated with an over 200 million gallon oil leak that occurred just over 100 miles away from P-cola beach and conclude that it is fact oil.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

This post is developing like one of those write the story as you turn the page books. I'm not sorry that I haven't seen any oil so far, in fact I'm happy as a K-Mart shopper at a blue light special. I still maintain that if oil is found it should be treated along the lines of scientific method. All those TV news spots in fact did not show oil in the sand. Granted the situation is becoming strange, but I still say show me the oil.

Hype and rumors about oil under our beaches and on the bottoms of our estuaries are bad for business and for the local economy. On the other hand if it is in fact there, then it should be presented to the proper authorities in a scientific method manner.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Kim said:


> Rant all you care to, however the only oil I have personally seen in our waters was in the bay and that was from a dozen VOO boats going along the shoreline (2 cycle outboards) putting a sheen on the water.
> 
> Read the posts, I haven't called anyone a liar or any other name. I'm fed up with the constant hype over these issues. The oil spill hasn't hurt our local economies half as much as the hype type reporting by the major news networks in reporting the spill. Provide the most horrible images and spout the worst case scenario possible. When I went to Key West in July the people there thought we were standing in knee deep oil.
> 
> ...


You could do all of the above and there would still be those that are in wishful denial. Everything presented is/was fabricated, photosopped and altered to suit their agenda.
No matter what evidence is presented they would simply blow you off and not believe it.

Someone like you.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Kim said:


> This post is developing like one of those write the story as you turn the page books. I'm not sorry that I haven't seen any oil so far, in fact I'm happy as a K-Mart shopper at a blue light special. I still maintain that if oil is found it should be treated along the lines of scientific method. All those TV news spots in fact did not show oil in the sand. Granted the situation is becoming strange, but I still say show me the oil.
> 
> Hype and rumors about oil under our beaches and on the bottoms of our estuaries are bad for business and for the local economy. On the other hand if it is in fact there, then it should be presented to the proper authorities in a scientific method manner.


The Scientific Method...hummm...I know about this...

Let's see...
Step 1...Ask a question (also known as the "problem")...how about this one... "Is there oil on our beaches and in our waters?"
then research a bit so that you might be better able to move on to the next step... this might be a good time to take a look at the above pictures...or go dig in the sand if the popo doesn't catch you doing it. :whistling:

Step 2...Form a hypothesis...how about a simple "yes there is" :yes:

Step 3...Experiment...this is a test of your hypothesis and would involve going to the beach and taking pictures or out on a boat and...well...take pictures...maybe collect a sample or two for further testing :detective:

Step 4...analyze your results...if it feels like oil...if it looks like oil...if it smells like oil...well then I guess it must be oil. Since there was a spill of over 200 million gallons not far from the area it really doesn't take rocket science to figure out that the oil is from that spill. :smart:

Step 5...draw a conclusion...yeppers...there is oil on the beach...there is still oil in the water and according to a few divers there is still oil on the bottom. :yes::thumbsup:

Hows that for being scientific...do I get a prize :confused1:


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Kim said:


> Hype and rumors about oil under our beaches and on the bottoms of our estuaries are bad for business and for the local economy.



LOL. Are you telling me you have gone the whole summer without seeing all the oil in Josh's pictures? And therefore, because YOU haven't seen it, it isn't there?


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> LOL. Are you telling me you have gone the whole summer without seeing all the oil in Josh's pictures? And therefore, because YOU haven't seen it, it isn't there?


I think that is exactly what he is saying...


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Out of the 200 million gallons of oil in the spill, I personally haven't seen a drop. Maybe some of you have seen the whole 200 million gallons but that's you not me. I've seen the photo's, the hype TV and all the rest of it the same as everyone else. I haven't seen a tar ball on the beach and I haven't scooped up and oil, tar balls or residue catching sand fleas on Okaloosa Island. If you read my posts I've never said there is no oil out there, just that I haven't seen any. If you know where there is oil or residue to be cleaned up, by all means establish it as a fact and bring it to the attention of the proper authorities. BP is willing to cover the cost of all clean up efforts resulting from the spill, they just have to know about it.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 5, 2009)

Kim said:


> Out of the 200 million gallons of oil in the spill, *I personally haven't seen a drop.* Maybe some of you have seen the whole 200 million gallons but that's you not me. I've seen the photo's, the hype TV and all the rest of it the same as everyone else. I haven't seen a tar ball on the beach and I haven't scooped up and oil, tar balls or residue catching sand fleas on Okaloosa Island. If you read my posts I've never said there is no oil out there, just that I haven't seen any. If you know where there is oil or residue to be cleaned up, by all means establish it as a fact and bring it to the attention of the proper authorities. BP is willing to cover the cost of all clean up efforts resulting from the spill, they just have to know about it.



With the above logic (if i may), you are denying that the oil spill ever happened to begin with. I mean, you didn't see it with your own eyes so maybe it never happened?

Im sure BP knows where the oil is. Under the water and on our beaches. Just like you know where some of it is now. Does that mean they are going to go and pick it up. Nope, not that simple im afraid. They are doing what you are doing and turning a blind eye. I think what everyone is trying to tell you is that you now have proof so stop asking for it all the time.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Kim said:


> Out of the 200 million gallons of oil in the spill, I personally haven't seen a drop. Maybe some of you have seen the whole 200 million gallons but that's you not me. I've seen the photo's, the hype TV and all the rest of it the same as everyone else. I haven't seen a tar ball on the beach and I haven't scooped up and oil, tar balls or residue catching sand fleas on Okaloosa Island. If you read my posts I've never said there is no oil out there, just that I haven't seen any. If you know where there is oil or residue to be cleaned up, by all means establish it as a fact and bring it to the attention of the proper authorities. BP is willing to cover the cost of all clean up efforts resulting from the spill, they just have to know about it.


Well I guess you just don't get out much do you???:whistling:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

on the rocks said:


> Well I guess you just don't get out much do you???:whistling:


 
NO SHIT... My guess is you didnt go out in the boat one time since may to July. My second guess is you didnt go to the beach in that time frame either. My third guess is you are a duck.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya I would love for you to look me in the eye and tell me that you haven't been on the beach at all during the last 6 months. I find that very hard to believe, even if you're not a beach lover, that you did not at least, out of curiosity, go and check the beaches out.

You are a fucking loony tune


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

For once I agree with Woody Woods. So I have been out of pocket for a few months. Those that know me know I am pissed at the world. So instead of a long rant and this and that I have one question for Kim.

"Are you a fucking idiot"?

Im just saying...i mean to come on a forum of fisherman and outdoorsman and challenge the system here. We are not stupid. I have a beach wedding business and on June 12th of this year I watched OIL, HYDROCARBONS, TAR MATS, TAR BALLS, wash ashore in Gulf Shores, Al by sheets. I tell ya what why don't we have a meetup and you come join us and hell to add to it I will get some local business owners from over here to join us and we will show you up close and personal some oil, hydrocarbons etc.

By the way I know you have read this so I ask you again..."Are you a fucking Idiot"?


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Do you have children? Bring them over this way and put them in the water. I dare you...man how do people that are so flippin ignorant get on websites like this?


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

KIM tag..... Tag... Come on KIM, TAG ME!


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

I think I understand now...it is all so clear....I don't know why I didn't see this before...how could I overlook the similarities...

Kim...is really.....are you ready for this...:whistling:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
... Omega...there...I said it...:thumbup:


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

They have found a patch of oil under the sand a foot down enough to bring in a sand pump to suck it out. I work out on NAS by the Lighthouse. Alot of oil under the sand.


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

OM what a complete ficking jack ass please revoke this fools fishing rights. hes married to BP


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Kim, you do know how to get everyone going:boxing::laughing:


----------



## rdg0913 (Aug 21, 2009)

I believe Kim is also a member of the Flat Earth Society,prove to me the world is round, what a rube.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I guess that I am a reasonable loony tune and idiot. The day before the Spur and Nipple were closed I was out there fishing. NO oil. After Federal water closed, a trip to Key West, two to Tampa and one to Clearwater, again no oil. While the Federal waters were closed I took a trip out 40 miles south of Destin to see what was out there, again I didn't see any oil.

Now for those of you with reading comprehension problems please take note. The Deepwater Horizon oil spill is the worst man made disaster to occur in the Gulf of Mexico and has affected millions of people. Fishing, tourism, hotels and every conceivable business filtering down the chain. My own business has taken a 25% hit, so I know about the affects of the oil spill.

The single largest cause of all the problems we have endured through this has been the media hype. No question that the oil spill was a catastrophe. BP has stated that they will pay for the cleanup and have alloted 20 billion dollars for the cleanup and reparations. So the money is there to pay for the cleanup and what is required for it to happen for the cleanup to occur is this. Residue from the oil spill needs to be documented and reported to the county safety office. They are responsible to present proof of oil to BP to have funds and personnel made available for the cleanup.

I am not ignoring something because I haven't seen it. I know there is residue oil out there somewhere, I know we will have tarballs wash up on beaches for the next year or so. I also know that if I found the amounts of oil some of you people talk about seeing at the present time, I would post here about it along with what steps I had taken so far to get the problem addressed by the proper authorities. On top of that I would be asking for any and all assistance I could get from such a large forum.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Seems like a reasoned and civil response to me. :yes:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I agree with Kim 100% and stopped posting my opinions because of the doomsday scenarios a lot were posting. I will add one more thing to back up his statement. I have been diving extensively since 1976 in Pensacola. I dove through the entire oil spill in open areas legally and to up to my last dive this last Tuesday I HAVEN"T seen one difference in the water conditions changed from any previous years of diving. This area has had and will continue to have tar balls wash up on the beach from time to time because of the NATURAL seepage of oil that has been seeping for millions years from the Gulf floor. We just don't want another massive spill like this last one. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

When are they going to nuke the well??:whistling:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

sealark, I want the Chicken Little thing back. Wasn't that you?:laughing::clapping:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

sealark said:


> I agree with Kim 100% and stopped posting my opinions because of the doomsday scenarios a lot were posting. I will add one more thing to back up his statement. I have been diving extensively since 1976 in Pensacola. I dove through the entire oil spill in open areas legally and to up to my last dive this last Tuesday I HAVEN"T seen one difference in the water conditions changed from any previous years of diving. This area has had and will continue to have tar balls wash up on the beach from time to time because of the NATURAL seepage of oil that has been seeping for millions years from the Gulf floor. We just don't want another massive spill like this last one. :thumbup::thumbup:


 
So with "NATURAL" seepage of oil will we still be seeing tar balls washing up on the beach and when wade fishing the grass flats before the oil spill i dont recall oilly grass on my lure. Grass on my lure but not oilly grass.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok you say you have oily grass on your lures or you know where there are large deposits of oil or oil residue. So exactly what are you doing about it other than posting here? Have you actually contacted the public safety office or taken them a sample for testing? Complaining about it here and then getting argumentative or rude to other people doesn't take care of the problem and sure won't make it go away. If you are not going to do something proactive about what you perceive as a problem, odds are that it will never be resolved. On the other hand do you think that if you complain long enough that someone else will take responsible action for you so that you don't have to inconvenience yourself by having to go out of your way to resolve what you consider a problem.


----------



## whyworry (Aug 17, 2010)

Kim, you continue to show a lack of knowledge about how the cleanup works:

1. Volunteers and unpaid workers are prohibited from participating in cleanup and sampling under penalty of law.

2. The 20 billion fund has nothing to do with the cleanup. Already 9 billion has been spent on the cleanup. BP has only contributed 3 billion of the promised 20. Federal law separates cleanup costs and payments to individuals, businesses, and governments for compensation for expenses and lost income related to the spill.

3. The cleanup command structure; the federal, state, and local governments and ad hoc organzations; military officials; the actual paid work force; and many other individuals and organizations are well aware of the location of current oil encroachment and previous uncleared contamination. Federal law is currently keeping crews from mining deeper than 6 inches deep to cleanup previous large sheets of oil on many of our local beaches. Waivers of this law have been requested.

In reviewing your comments in this and previous threads I would surmise that you live east of Navarre in a relatively low spill impact area. Have you been west to Pensacola, Perdido, Gulf Shores, Dauphin Island, etc.. to form your opinions about the presence of contamination? Your comments lead me to believe that you have no clue or interest in the real cleanup effort.

And by the way, have you filed a claim for your business loss?


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> So with "NATURAL" seepage of oil will we still be seeing tar balls washing up on the beach and when wade fishing the grass flats before the oil spill i dont recall oilly grass on my lure. Grass on my lure but not oilly grass.


werent you the one preaching that this area will not be fishing for *at least 10 years* and that everyone that didnt believe that was naive or something?




Pinksnappercatcher said:


> THere is not going to be any fish to fish for. This is a little more serious than alot of people know. People have no clue.





Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Maybe not blended oil and water, but get out there in the gulf and look for yourself. Not just what you see or hear.
> 
> ChECH THIS OUT, THERE ARE OIL PLUMS THAT ARE UNDER WATER A MILE DEEP 20 MILES LONG. SEALIFE is DEAD,
> 
> WHat about this oil and natural gas in the plums underwater, what about if that oil and natural gas get hot enough and boom, Isnt oil and natural gas a ticking time bomb?


uhhhh huhhh...... :thumbsup:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Man it sure looks like crappy weather for the next week or so. Who me trying to change the subject....:thumbup: Be careful or I will have to start posting Chicken Little again


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Dang, don't ya hate that "Find every post by this member" search thingy.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

I was just making the point that not a single soul on this forum REALLY knows wtf was or is or will be going on with this, so everyone should quit arguing, squabbling and speculating. Its beyond stupid.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I feel that the true impact will be in 1-2 maybe 4-5 years from now. Think about this, all the oil in the water during the time(s) pelagic fish spawning seasons. The Oil in the loop current is where the Blue Fin Tuna spawn, I think the Cobia spawn during their migration to the west. The larvae in the water columns have been damaged. No one will know the true impact for a few more seasons. When we miss a year of reproduction, it will be noticed. Not all the larvae or fry have been killed, BUT, with that being said, I am SURE a lot of the “newest generation” have been killed off.

Just a random thoughts.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

To report your oil, tar balls or any other oil residue here are the phone numbers that you should call;

Florida Department of Environmental Protection (800) 320-0519

BP Deepwater Horizon Central Command (866) 448-5816

Meanwhile tight line to one and all!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Not to worry there Kim, 88% of us still think/know that you are a douch. Truth be known, your posts/opinions are divisive and retarded. If we never heard from you again, most would be happier that you just went away. Sorry Dude.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you very much Mr Burnt Drag. Your keen insight and rapier wit is the appropriate icing on this cake of a post. This is a forum, the intent of which is the free exchange of ideas, sharing interests and discussion. Since this isn't Iran you will have to excuse me if I cling to the American principle of freedom of expression. I'm sure that your opinions and views are critical to your way of life just as mine are to me. However I feel inclined to share a small bit of wisdom with you.

If you are going to engage in debate, it's a good idea to be informed on the subject, keep your statements factual and pertinent to the subject. An attack on my integrity or my mental faculties has nothing to do with discussing an oil spill or my opinions about it. What you really are telling me is that you can't come up with an adequate rebuttal so you say the best negative thing that you can think of which in reality isn't much at all.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I went out 7-8 times a month during the whole spill. I didn't see a drop of oil. I most definitely believe that many people did. I most definitely believe that there is still oil out there...even under the sand...hmmmm, now that I think about it, where does the oil come from to begin with...that's right, from underground! I fail to see what the problem is with buried oil, but hey, guess that's just me...I'd rather have it buried than floating all over the place...ok, I'd rather have it cleaned completely up, but let's face it...that's a pipe dream.

Oh, and I never did go down to the beach to "check out the oil"(does that make me a loony toon?). I did beach my boat all over the pass, the sound and pensacola bay and swam to my heart's delight...and have been all summer just like always. Far as I can tell, I don't have any extra toes growing or anything.

I'm not here to defend Kim(I think he makes some pretty obnoxious posts at times too)...I'm just saying what I've seen out there, and it's not the misery that you all make it out to be.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

*Oil in the water*

Ok,
I was out on the gulf today. I saw the same streaks of sheen that hundreds of boats out of orange beach (voo boats) drug booms through. I have hundreds of pictures that I took while my boat and the "Wet Dream" (my partner boat) were cleaning up oil. 35-60 miles offshore in powder blue water and the stench was aweful. While we were soaking up this oil, we did get the idea that we were "true environmentalists". Not some brainwashed greenpeace activists in that we were actually doing something about a problem. 
I respect the fact that Sealark and others have seen no change in the conditions, but at the same time, I have seen huge tar mats (and cleaned them up) and Ive seen many many tar balls and sheen. We worked our asses off cleaning up oil mess. 
As for media hype, I saw it all. Charts of the gulf colored black and endless adds for legal representation were the daily barage. 
Kim, Ive seen and responded to your posts before. You love to find a fragment of truth and wrap it in your own politically correct dogma. You want to seperate charter and recreational, even though we have proved over and over that they are one in the same. You attempt to stay "safe" by responding in a condecending manor. You hype yourself by saying that we should only take the fish that we can eat. I pride myself in giving fish to those who can't fish. I mean the fellow down the street that gives us tomatoes and okra. I mean my parents. Whenever I catch more than I can eat, it NEVER goes to waste. 
As for that 88%, it's probably closer to 92. So take it to the bank fellow, there are a lot more than myself here that wish you would just find some other playground. :whistling:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Burnt Drag, I never said the oil wasn't there. My statements were in reply to the damage that the oil has created and the end results. :thumbup:


----------



## yakfish (Mar 5, 2009)

sealark said:


> Burnt Drag, I never said the oil wasn't there. My statements were in reply to the damage that the oil has created and the end results. :thumbup:


*You also said this.*



sealark said:


> I'm sorry I've ruffled enough feathers, I'm through posting about the oil spill



*I think he lumped you in with Kim because you seem to stay in his back pocket.. *



sealark said:


> Kim, You shouldn't post things like that they make toooo much sense about what has been happening in the Gulf for millions of years. :thumbup::thumbup: Great realistic post...



*No more oil?*



sealark said:


> Could it possibly be that there is no more oil to pick up:thumbsup: I was down at Sherman Cove a couple days ago where the workers start at, They were saying to each other "well what are we going to do today to kill time" :thumbup:


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I was not lumping Sealark in with the subject of this thread. I have known Sealark for many years and have a deep respect for him as a US navy veteren and an accomplished diver. So, don't run yourself out of breath jumping to conclusions. 
Sealark goes against the grain and I like that. How many people do any of you know that can safely navigate a boat, anchor it on a spot, dive the spot and bring up every legal flounder on that spot and then head back in to enjoy them and never involve another person. He does it by himself and he is a few years past 60. That is amazing. 
I have never seen Sealark come on here and intentionally start trouble either. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Mr Burnt Drag, I'm happy to say that you are entitled to your opinions and the means to express them here on the forum, just the same as I am. If that bothers you don't read anything I post or get the 99.999% of the membership and petition the owners of the forum to boot me off. Until then I'm here because I like reading the fishing posts and expressing my opinion when I feel like it. Meanwhile God bless and happy times to you.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

personally, i couldn't care what you or mr ron has to say...neither of you are experts nor am i...the proof is in the pudding...there are plenty of veterans out there with a lot of experiences and life lived, service noted...doesn't hold too much with me as far as oil spills go...

http://www.wkrg.com/gulf_oil_spill/...n-alabama-beaches/978104/Sep-28-2010_6-35-pm/


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

this thread is GAY


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

?MEGA said:


> this thread is GAY


i know but, how many of these threads have you participated in?...not trying to single you out but, think of it as a discussion on a public forum with people with different opinions speaking their minds...

nothing wrong with a friendly exchange of ideas and i'm not so sure about the friendly part...just saying...like the sports trash talk...


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

yea.... but prob past time to wrap this one up, dont ya think?.....


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah, i agree but, don't hold me to that...hahaha...


----------



## yakfish (Mar 5, 2009)

Wharf Rat said:


> I went out 7-8 times a month during the whole spill. I didn't see a drop of oil. I most definitely believe that many people did. I most definitely believe that there is still oil out there..*.even under the sand...hmmmm, now that I think about it, where does the oil come from to begin with...that's right, from underground! *I* fail to see what the problem is with buried oil, but hey, guess that's just me..*.I'd rather have it buried than floating all over the place...ok, I'd rather have it cleaned completely up, but let's face it...that's a pipe dream.
> 
> Oh, and I never did go down to the beach to "check out the oil"(does that make me a loony toon?). I did beach my boat all over the pass, the sound and pensacola bay and swam to my heart's delight...and have been all summer just like always. Far as I can tell, I don't have any extra toes growing or anything.
> 
> I'm not here to defend Kim(I think he makes some pretty obnoxious posts at times too)...I'm just saying what I've seen out there, and it's not the misery that you all make it out to be.




Your right dude, im sure the turtles wont mind. Until it comes time to lay their eggs. Six inches to 6 feet underground is not the same as 18000 feet. 

Why end the thread when there are still people who think this way?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

After all of this ranting and raving has anyone who has seen the oil or oil residue called either BP command or Florida EPA to report what they have found?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Kim said:


> After all of this ranting and raving has anyone who has seen the oil or oil residue called either BP command or Florida EPA to report what they have found?


what good will it do...they could care less when we were working to clean it up....we would find oil and they would deactivate boats...out of sight out of mind....just wait till a hurricane comes and exposes alot of it that it burried and on the bottom of the gulf then they will go back into scramble mode for a few weeks till all that is on the surface is gone


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

yea im sure thats we'll all be worried about after a hurricane is some oil buried on the beach exposed instead of the gapping hole in our roofs lol


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

?MEGA said:


> yea im sure thats we'll all be worried about after a hurricane is some oil buried on the beach exposed instead of the gapping hole in our roofs lol



didnt say it had to hit here did i smart one


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

It wont take a hurricane that big for the oil to be exposed anyways a cat 1 or 2 and it will be game on for bp, news media, ect. I dont remember any "gapping hole in our roofs" from a cat 1 or 2 hurricane.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

kim a constant on all your posts is "contact the proper authority" im sure the "proper authority" will get right on that once you call them. they have done such a good job up till now. would this be the same "proper authority" that let this happen in the first place? once again you have shown just how naive you are. these "proper authorities" are the same bunch that have concocted your twisted science. by the way i have a real nice place ill sell ya in warrington, the "proper authorities" have said it will triple in value in a few short months, so you know you can believe it.

it seems you cant figure out if you should hug a tree or some hydrocarbon.

by the way has anyone been seeing any turtles? i havent seen any on several trips out, but if 20 people come back on here and say they have been seeing plenty then maybe its just me. hope so.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

yea what was i thinking. You cant loose a roof to downed trees or even limbs, or not even missing shingles or flooding unless there is 100+ winds huh,.. righhhhhht. So know not only are some of you oil experts, youre weather and building experts too.


----------



## ironhead (Sep 30, 2010)

*ooil on beaches*

Well Im not a pissed off x employee either, I have made my money and have moved on, BUT, as a superintendent on the Johnson Beach clean up efforts I CAN TELL YOU THIS --- there are 1000's of pounds of oil still under thesand my last 4 days on the beach prior to BP pulling the plug I had 50 people( ALL LOCALS) working on the east end of the national park and in those 4 days we pulled 10,338 pounds of oil off of OUR BEACHES. My biggest complaint in this whole situation is that the local people are getting screwd by the out off town companies taking advantage of this situation. I know for fact that BP is still paying the same amount per person, per skill level as they were the company I was working for but these companies from god knows where are raping the local workers that they hire. if you havent worked on the beaches then dont complain about the wages, I can tell you this much YOU EARN WHAT YOU MAKE doing the cleanup it aint as easy as you might think it is. AND YES THERE IS TONS OF OIL LEFT ON THE BEACHES THAT WE NEED TO GET CLEANED UP REGARDLESS. IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN THE PHOTOS AND INFO I HAVE LET ME KNOW.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Obviously it must mean something or you wouldn't have posted about it. However as an ex-employee you seem a little disgruntled about it. Getting back to the oil situation, what have you done with your first hand knowledge and documentation of the oil under the sand? Have you contacted BP or the state EPA office with your proof or is this post the extent of your trying to find resolution to a problem?


----------



## yakfish (Mar 5, 2009)

Yup better hurry up and call BP buddy so they can get over to the oil and cover it up with more sand.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Kim said:


> Obviously it must mean something or you wouldn't have posted about it. However as an ex-employee you seem a little disgruntled about it. Getting back to the oil situation, *what have you done with your first hand knowledge and documentation of the oil under the sand? Have you contacted BP or the state EPA office with your proof or is this post the extent of your trying to find resolution to a problem?*


Are you really that ignorant and naive?? he worked for bp so they know it is there....and by the looks of it they arent going to do anything about it....my offer still stands....i will come pick you up take you to the beach and show the oil to you...then how about YOU call all the "officals" and let us all know how well that works out for you


----------



## yakfish (Mar 5, 2009)

_*BP SHILL* _

He refuses to use logic.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

There can not be an oil arouind. I saw workers the other day taking samples of the sand. True the samples were 5 feet above high tide and 10 yards from the water's edge and only sampled the top inch or so..... But still the sand was clean. There were also lots of "clean up" crew personnel still there enjoying the sun. Hard to say they were resting from the hot work since it was one of our cooler days and they didn't leave the shade in 2 1/2 hours. I assume there were people who actually worked hard during the clean up, I just didn't see any. Time to let this die a death. Those who readily admit " they made thier money and moved on" may have a motive for keep bring it up. Guess I agree with Kim. If you feel strongly, tell your local goverment rep.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

submariner said:


> There can not be an oil arouind. I saw workers the other day taking samples of the sand. True the samples were 5 feet above high tide and 10 yards from the water's edge and only sampled the top inch or so..... But still the sand was clean. There were also lots of "clean up" crew personnel still there enjoying the sun. Hard to say they were resting from the hot work since it was one of our cooler days and they didn't leave the shade in 2 1/2 hours. I assume there were people who actually worked hard during the clean up, I just didn't see any. Time to let this die a death. Those who readily admit " they made thier money and moved on" may have a motive for keep bring it up. Guess I agree with Kim. If you feel strongly, *tell your local goverment rep.*


once again what good is it going to do? the govt isnt in charge of the cleanup... BP is...if they even get close to being involved in the cleanup it will take years and years of bills, special meetings, thousands of engineers, EPA, DEP, all getting involved to come up with a SWAG (Scientific Wild Ass Guess) plan to try and figure out how to get it out of the sand....then they will wanna do a multi million dollar "beach renourishment" which will more than likely have oil in that sand...so its just a big circle that is gonna keep happening :thumbdown:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

yakfish said:


> Your right dude, im sure the turtles wont mind. Until it comes time to lay their eggs. Six inches to 6 feet underground is not the same as 18000 feet.
> 
> Why end the thread when there are still people who think this way?


Yakfish, Here you go I guess the oil on the turtle eggs made them slippery so they came out easier. Yes I know I said I was through, But I couldn't stand it. Read this article about how much damage the oil did to the turtle Eggs.:no::thumbup::thumbup:

http://www.myfwc.com/NEWSROOM/10/statewide/News_10_X_SeaTurtlesNest2.htm


----------



## yakfish (Mar 5, 2009)

A: Those are nests they counted. *Re-read it.* Not eggs or baby turtles. Turtles will continue to lay nests. No question there. What happens when the eggs incubate in oiled sand? I wouldn't think that would be good for the egg membranes. Call me proactive, i also tend to err on the safe side. What i mean is WHY NOT JUST CLEAN UP THE G&^ D%$$ OIL? Sealark, you don't strike me as a sweep it under the rug kinda guy.. Maybe you are?

B: The nest counts were statewide including the entire coastline of FL (Atlantic included).

C: Wait for it..................My kid likes to dig in that sand. I say clean it up.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Sweep under the rug , Never I am just looking at the facts and what effect the oil actually has had on things. I would think the sea turtles and any air breathing animal would be the most effected by the oil spill. Mostly in the early days from breathing in the oil when they surfaced to breathe. As for the eggs and baby turtles I think they have been crawling through and been exposed to buried oil for millions of years. Not as much as has washed up after this spill. The damage I believe would have to be to the mother turtles before they lay the eggs from chemicals absorbed into them from the surface while inhaling air. Now the baby's will just get some harmless tar on them that has been around for ever and go merrily on there way. I don't think the tar balls have caused any damage in the past to the turtles why would it now.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, I've finally had my first glimpse of the oil spill. Was near the Tug Grey Ghost and there were a few small patches of rainbow sheen on the water. I didn't like seeing it but there's nothing to be done for that except let Mother Nature take her course with it.


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

I thought we were supposed to report it?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Kim said:


> Well, I've finally had my first glimpse of the oil spill. Was near the Tug Grey Ghost and there were a few small patches of rainbow sheen on the water. I didn't like seeing it but there's nothing to be done for that except let Mother Nature take her course with it.


Please report all oil findings to your local govt rep and dep and epa hypocrite!!!!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

As a Matter of fact I did call it in and reported it to both BP Command Center and left a message with the Florida Department of Environmental Protection, as it was after working hours. BP told me that since it was a rainbow sheen on the water there was nothing to be done but let it decompose naturally since there was nothing that could be cleaned up. They did ask for approximate co-ordinates for where I saw it for their purposes of tracking.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

sealark said:


> Sweep under the rug , Never I am just looking at the facts and what effect the oil actually has had on things. I would think the sea turtles and any air breathing animal would be the most effected by the oil spill. Mostly in the early days from breathing in the oil when they surfaced to breathe. As for the eggs and baby turtles I think they have been crawling through and been exposed to buried oil for millions of years. Not as much as has washed up after this spill. The damage I believe would have to be to the mother turtles before they lay the eggs from chemicals absorbed into them from the surface while inhaling air. Now the baby's will just get some harmless tar on them that has been around for ever and go merrily on there way. I don't think the tar balls have caused any damage in the past to the turtles why would it now.:thumbup::thumbup:


I don't think that "naturally occurring" tar balls from seepage would be harmful, since as you pointed out, they have been exposed to this for "millions of years". However, the tar balls and buried oil on the beaches now have a chemical dispersant mixed in with it...and that has not been around for millions of years...just saying...how can you be so sure that any exposure now won't be harmful???? I am not trying to "stir the pot"...it is just a question I have.


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

Kim said:


> As a Matter of fact I did call it in and reported it to both BP Command Center and left a message with the Florida Department of Environmental Protection, as it was after working hours. BP told me that since it was a rainbow sheen on the water there was nothing to be done but let it decompose naturally since there was nothing that could be cleaned up. They did ask for approximate co-ordinates for where I saw it for their purposes of tracking.


 Where did you send the sample?


----------



## whyworry (Aug 17, 2010)

IF he took and sent a sample, he could be a lot poorer after the Feds get through with him. Could also make some new pals behind bars.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

on the rocks said:


> I don't think that "naturally occurring" tar balls from seepage would be harmful, since as you pointed out, they have been exposed to this for "millions of years". However, the tar balls and buried oil on the beaches now have a chemical dispersant mixed in with it...and that has not been around for millions of years...just saying...how can you be so sure that any exposure now won't be harmful???? I am not trying to "stir the pot"...it is just a question I have.


add to that question-- how many x's in the course of a typical month or ever do you:

-eat mcdonalds,wendys, whataburger,taco bell,KFC, etc.
-breath outside air without an OSHA approved certified fit respirator
-drink tap water
-drink from plastic container
-cook on or eat food cooked on non stick cookware
-take a shower in facilities w/o a whole house water purification system
-wear antiperspirant containing aluminum
-eat more than your RDA in sodium, fat, sat fat, cal intake etc
-eat meats/vegatables/fruits that are not 100% certified non bio engineered. (organic can still be engineered)
-drink diet sodas or other food/beverages flavored with artificial sweeteners

theres about a million more but I'll stop there.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

on the rocks said:


> I don't think that "naturally occurring" tar balls from seepage would be harmful, since as you pointed out, they have been exposed to this for "millions of years". However, the tar balls and buried oil on the beaches now have a chemical dispersant mixed in with it...and that has not been around for millions of years...just saying...how can you be so sure that any exposure now won't be harmful???? I am not trying to "stir the pot"...it is just a question I have.


From what I have read is that the harmful parts of the freshly spilled oil are dissipated into the air in a couple days in the sun and wave action. That's why there is mostly only remaining tar balls on the beach. As for the dispersant I've read they actually change the composition of the oil and allows the organisms to devour it on the bottom. The remaining dispersant bio degrades in two weeks. . How can I be so sure, I'm not sure at all and never will say I am positive. Just post my opinion from what I have seen and read. I've been Diving and beach metal detecting here in Pensacola since 1976 and constantly see small and large tar balls wash up on the beach I assume from natural seepage, Oil spills from ships and probably ships pumping bilges at sea in the gulf. Nature has been taking care of it so far and I think it will work out just fine with this major spill. Time will tell :thumbup:


----------



## rdg0913 (Aug 21, 2009)

Prove to me that you did indeed see oil, pictures, samples, chemical analysis,after all it could be squid ink.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 5, 2009)

?MEGA said:


> add to that question-- how many x's in the course of a typical month or ever do you:
> 
> -eat mcdonalds,wendys, whataburger,taco bell,KFC, etc.
> -breath outside air without an OSHA approved certified fit respirator
> ...


Disregard the above due to the fact that they are all freedoms/choices we have. We didn't choose to have oil spilled in our gulf. They took our right to choose. Yes i take it personallly.  


Yes time will tell. Not a few months, not one breeding season, not one spawn. Lets get a few under our belt before we let BP pff the hook. Clean up what they can instead of covering it up.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

last time i checked breathing wasnt a choice


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

?MEGA said:


> last time i checked breathing wasnt a choice


 Sure it is. Feel free to stop any time.:thumbup:


----------



## yakfish (Mar 5, 2009)

?MEGA said:


> last time i checked breathing wasnt a choice


 
Air is safe to breathe. So your highly mediocre attempt to make a point again is moot.

No fault for trying, its your logic thats thin.


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Your right Kim, Theres no more oil. We need to just relax. BP's going to fix everything!:thumbsup::whistling: I see every day workers taking what I thought was oil from Nas. Must be old june grass or something else. Defenately not oil. But to this day I cant understand why it says "OIL ONLY" on the damn dumpster? 1 says PPE only which I think means Personel protective equiptment. The other says Regular stuff . 1 says, "OIL ONLY"! Of coarse all going to the dump.:nuke: Some on here want nothing said about the oil. :shifty: Sorry, I'll speak the truth. Oh yeah, they change the oil dumpster out the most of all three.:001_huh:


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

actually, no its not. Im friends/business buds with several doctors that would be glad to explain to you how the ACTUAL text book mean human life expectancy is 105-115 years old. However because of outside influences, both self inflicted or voluntary (smoking, drinking, poor exercise/diet, etc (100's more), and involuntary, (poor air quality, water quality, food additives(unless you have your own 100% self sufficient farm, of course,(100's more)), this life expectancy is reduced to the current 77-81 years... its much more in depth that, i was just giving you the super abbreviated version. I assure you, this logic is far from 'thin'. Its actually pretty thick. Do some research. 
And all that aside, I dont see what you mean when you say "before we let BP off the hook". As if "we" have or ever had a say in it to start with. BP will tell US when they are done, and thats how it will be. "Sad but true" -lars ulrich


----------



## yakfish (Mar 5, 2009)

?MEGA said:


> actually, no its not. Im friends/business buds with several doctors that would be glad to explain to you how the ACTUAL text book mean human life expectancy is 105-115 years old. However because of outside influences, both self inflicted or voluntary (smoking, drinking, poor exercise/diet, etc (100's more), and involuntary, (poor air quality, water quality, food additives(unless you have your own 100% self sufficient farm, of course,(100's more)), this life expectancy is reduced to the current 77-81 years... its much more in depth that, i was just giving you the super abbreviated version. I assure you, this logic is far from 'thin'. Its actually pretty thick. Do some research.
> And all that aside, I dont see what you mean when you say "before we let BP off the hook". As if "we" have or ever had a say in it to start with. BP will tell US when they are done, and thats how it will be. "Sad but true" -lars ulrich





You are misquoting me. I never spoke of life expectancy. As far as air quality goes. http://www.stateoftheair.org/2010/states/florida/escambia-12033.html


What do doctors know about air quality? A GI doc know bubkis about podiatry. Why should i trust his opinion of air quality? Had a 10 year old die of pneumonia not long ago that went through the hospital a week prior. Doctors used to think smoking was good for you. 

When i say "let bp off the hook" I mean when they see oil on the beach. I want them to clean it up as opposed to covering it up. Simple idea really. Oh and I took a shot at YOUR logic, not science.

All that aside we agree that BP is done when they say they are.. You are correct sad but true.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

BP is cleaning up the oil found in certain areas, it's their oil, they said they would clean it up, they are cleaning it up, so you would think that it's a good thing.


----------



## rdg0913 (Aug 21, 2009)

That is the key phrase here," BP is cleaning up the oil found in certain areas" ,in other areas that BP has discovered their oil, they are either ignoring it, covering it up,or spraying it with the pesticide/dispersant/neurotoxin called Corexit, nasty stuff. The oil than becomes slightly heavier than water, sinks below the surface and BP makes the declaration that 75% of the oil has magically disapeared.


----------



## steve-o (Jun 8, 2008)

stick that in your pipe and smoke it kim


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I think that in the long run it will all work out. Some people are taking the time and effort to report oil residue and it has to work it's way through the system. They are cleaning up in places that they weren't before so action is being taken. Nobody will know what the absolutes are until the government and BP both say that the clean up efforts are complete. Until that time it's just guessing on all of our parts. If it don't get reported, it won't get into the system and it won't get cleaned up is how I see it.


----------



## rdg0913 (Aug 21, 2009)

*cleanup*

Although as helpful as it might sound.......REPORT THE OIL......REPORT THE OIL, who listens.BP first and foremost has to get their head into the sand and under the water in order to find it's wayward oil. An effort they have been very reluctant to take, if they can't see it, therefore it doesn't exist, it's like trying to cap the well, they didn't know how and others had to show them. Recovering oil under the surface will be just as difficult and they haven't a damn clue on how to do it.We have to be vigilant and keep reporting what we see and hope they choose not to keep ignoring what we are finding. For those of you who have worked on the beach during the cleanup effort or in any other capacity, i.e. VOO, P2S, etc. A lot of it was hot and nasty work with long hours, some of you have known what frustration means in having to deal with  the turtles, EPA, OSHA, BP officials, Federal and local Govt. a big pain in the ass. I applaud you all. And yes nature will eventually take its course and cleanse it self, but in the meantime keep reporting those UFO'S (unidentified floating oil)


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

I was working the spill in Biloxi. We ran out several miles to some barrier islands and came upon some dispersed crude. Our boom and pads couldn't soak it up before it started sinking. Just before we spotted it, there were several planes flying over and dumping something. We could only guess that it was dispersants. Several members of our task force were told we couldn't venture out that far, for no said reason. I honestly think there has been WAY more dispersant use WAY closer to our beaches than anyone has even thought. They're not going to clean up the oil that they can't see. There's no telling how much of it is sitting on the bottom of our beaches and fisheries. I've heard reports of people dropping absorbent boom with weights near the pass to absorb the sunken oil. Where is it going? How is it going to affect our fish? I hope they will conduct ongoing studies of our bays and waterways to answer this. I for one don't want to catch contaminated fish and feed them to my family.


----------

